# 9Wt for sale or trade



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a fly logic flp890 premium series reel/orvis salt rodder 9wt 2 piece 9'. Would like to trade for a 7wt, 8wt, or nice baitcasting outfit but would be willing to sell the outfit if someone wants it. A little heavy for the fishing I do. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Jaysloan2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

Still available


----------

